

Rand Paul returns $500K in office budget to Treasury - stfu
http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-congress/2012/01/rand-paul-returns-k-in-office-budget-to-treasury-110637.html

======
wmwong
It's always amazed me how inefficient the government is. A budget is set for a
department. The department knows that if it doesn't spend all of the budget,
it won't get more next year, probably less. Hence, departments spend to hit
the target budget instead of trying to cut down and be efficient.

Assuming that he is still performing at the same level as other politicians,
what Rand Paul is doing is revolutionary. I wish more politicians were more
like him. This gives me a little hope for the future of politics.

